# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  One up Vs. Two Up

## BakerEvan

Can someone explain to me what the major differences between the One Up and Two Up are?

----------


## dpharris

> Can someone explain to me what the major differences between the One Up and Two Up are?


The only difference is size.   This is reflected in the bed size: 100x100 ==> 175x175, and is accomplished by having longer x and y rods, toothed belts, and a bigger actual bed.  

Everything else is the same: same motors, same hot end, same firmware, etc.  

David

----------


## DDeGonge888

> The only difference is size.   This is reflected in the bed size: 100x100 ==> 175x175, and is accomplished by having longer x and y rods, toothed belts, and a bigger actual bed.  
> 
> Everything else is the same: same motors, same hot end, same firmware, etc.  
> 
> David


There are also I believe 2 frame pieces that are physically longer. But the good news is that if you buy the one-up, there will soon be an upgrade kit to turn your one-up into a two-up for somewhere around $80. If you don't think you'll need the bigger build area, go with the one-up. If you find you could use the extra space, just upgrade when the kit becomes available!

*Note that if you buy the heated bed for the one-up, it would not be compatible if you upgrade using the two-up kit. I would advise on holding off on the heated bed if you were thinking about it until you are sure which size you want.*

----------

